# unionfs, nfs, fastab



## hruodr (Nov 24, 2020)

I have the following on /etc/fstab on a diskless system


```
10.0.0.1:/nfsexport/D945GCLF /            nfs  ro  0  0
10.0.0.1:/nfsexport/fbsd112    /upper      nfs  rw  0  0
/upper/root                              /root   unionfs rw 0 0
```

It fails with: "mount_unionfs: /upper/root: no such file or directory".
In single user mode I see that /upper was not mounted.

But if I comment out the last line and reboot, /upper is mounted,
and I can do `mount_unionfs /upper/root /root`

What is happening?!


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 25, 2020)

hruodr said:


> It fails with: "mount_unionfs: /upper/root: no such file or directory".
> In single user mode I see that /upper was not mounted.
> 
> But if I comment out the last line and reboot, /upper is mounted,
> and I can do `mount_unionfs /upper/root /root`


It could be a race condition between mount_unionfs(8) and mount_nfs(8), resulting in unexpected behavior. Try specifying the "`late`" option for the unionfs.

fstab(5)

```
If    the option "late" is specified,    the file system    will be    automatically
     mounted at    a stage    of system startup after    remote mount points are
     mounted.  For more    detail about this option, see the mount(8) manual
     page.
```


----------



## hruodr (Nov 25, 2020)

It works!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------

